# Whatever happened to outfit of the day?



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

I wasn't around when you were doing it, but I always run into threads about it!! What ever happened to it? It seems like we saw alot more of Reija's pretty face, then!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 10, 2006)

i would probably post more on this if it still existed than fotd. i love my clothes lol .


----------



## Liz (Feb 10, 2006)

if anyone wants to do it, they should go ahead and post! it would be fun to see what people put together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool, I love clothes too!

But, how do you girls take your own full pics? Ask someone to take it for you or just use Tripod and set timer?


----------



## Leony (Feb 10, 2006)

LOL, that's why I asked, hubby would laugh if I told him that LOL.

But, I have tripod though so I don't need someone to take it for me.

I will still ask hubby to take the pics and tell him that this is for MUT to show off, LMAO!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 11, 2006)

lol thats so cute charms! id be too embarassed to pose if someone else was taking the picture, so i would probably just try to take it myself at some odd angles, or put it on my desk with a timer, as i dont have a tripod.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2006)

that sounds like such a nice idea! we should get it going again if someone's up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mokie (Feb 12, 2006)

We should definitely do it! I would post more OOTD than FOTD simply because my daytime makeup is too subtle for my camera to pick up on the fact that I'm wearing any, and by the time I finish a particularly glamourous face for the night I'm rushing out the door late. :icon_redf But I LOVE cute clothes. :icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 13, 2006)

Go for it Charmaine!! Sorry for the delay!! I'd post OOTD....I just have to figure out how to work my timer. :icon_redf

cottoncandy, I got my tripod for Christmas from my brother, but he got it at Walmart (though I don't know that they have Walmart in the UK) for less than $20 (USD).


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 13, 2006)

thats cool! i would love to see what everybody is wearing everyday , good idea melissa:clap


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 13, 2006)

Just for the heck of it, I'll post my outfit when I get home on this thread. If we do end up getting enough participants, I must forewarn you, I have greatly varying styles between days!!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's an example.

Jacket: MDP Designs New York Size 6 (Burlington Coat Factory)

Shirt: Express

Jeans: LEI

Boots: Target

Not very stylish part about it: My humps, my lovely lady lumps. No, I'm not talking about the girls....I'm talking about the rolls and the shirt that is busting at the seams because of it. Shirt for sale? Possibly!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 13, 2006)

oh please melissa i dont see no damn bumps!!!! you look good, i love that shirt very pretty :icon_chee


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

You look great Melissa!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 13, 2006)

This is an awesome idea. I'd love to see what everyone is wearing! I love clothes! I might even participate but my camera sucks.

Looking good, Melissa! I want to buy your humps, your lovely lady lumps! :icon_love


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

i love the jeans and shoes melissa!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

here is my OOTD:

excuse my face, i had already removed my MU.

shirt &amp; vest - H&amp;M

beige top - JC

LEVI'S jeans

necklaces - vintage &amp; custom


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 14, 2006)

ohh i love your jewlery and that vest is sooo cute :icon_chee


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks charms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 14, 2006)

Melissa and CC you both look great!

Loving the necklaces CC!


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

I never knew there was an OOTD, must have been a while back:icon_wink Sounds like fun!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks leony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Feb 14, 2006)

Melissa you are too cute. :icon_love hugs hugs body hugs :icon_chee


----------



## mintesa (Feb 14, 2006)

love this outfit!!! :clap:clap:clap very cool but still sexy and lady!


----------



## mintesa (Feb 14, 2006)

i would join this more than fotd.

im not very stylish, dont have that many clothes. have a lot of shoes, but always end up wearing my favorite nikes! really! shame on me...

but when i go to bed i think of what to wear the next day :icon_eek: am i the only one?


----------



## Mokie (Feb 14, 2006)

This is what I wore to celebrate Valentines Day. :icon_chee I don't usually wear such blinding tights, but in order to celebrate the day of looooove. Maybe I'll post an OOTNight later before I go out to illustrate the sharp contrast between my wacky day and my elegant evening. :icon_wink

Shirt: BKE

Skirt: "One Tough Babe" hahaha

Tights: from Paris, France (have no idea the make, they don't have a tag)

Shoes: old beat up Sketchers sneakers


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 14, 2006)

mokie you are brave to wear tights like that!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Really cool idea with the mirror Mokie!

Charmaine, did you put a closing date on the poll? If we decide to continue w/ the OOTD, will we start a new thread each day like FOTD?

CC you look great!!

And ladies, you don't see humps, lumps, bumps, etc because it's a technique I call not breathing and sucking it in.


----------



## Mokie (Feb 14, 2006)

It works really well (except that you can see my disasterous room around me!). You just have to make sure you turn the flash off or you get a picture with a giant glare in it! :icon_eek:


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 15, 2006)

Lets do it!

I wear a unifom 5 days a week.. but I'd love to see others!!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds like it's a go!! So, whoever wants to start it tomorrow morn, feel free. If I haven't seen it by the time I arrive to work, I'll start. I can't wait to see what everyone is wearing tomorrow!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool, look forward for everyone's outfit tomorrow!


----------



## Maja (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a great idea!


----------

